
The Simplest Technique for Sticking to Your Habits - randall_sg
https://medium.com/be-unique/how-i-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-love-the-habit-tracking-a1ab8594cced
======
pmdulaney
Here is a pad of paper with 31 numbered lines and 9 columns which makes it
easy to track habits on a monthly basis:

[https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B006OI27QC/ref=ppx_yo_dt...](https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B006OI27QC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

------
randall_sg
We all set goals for ourselves but seldomly are able to keep those. Habit
tracker can go a long way to help you in accomplishing those goals.

